
Twitter Leads Social Networks in Downtime, But Still Up Near 99% - naish
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/social_network_downtime_apr08.php
======
goodkarma
Considering the amount of growth they are seeing, and the scaling issues they
are dealing with, I think this is pretty darn impressive.

~~~
kirubakaran
Impressive indeed. TC makes it seem like their uptime is 40%.

